# New to the forum from Oregon!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice looking youngin' you have there, I like her name. I have a dog named Ivy and one named Daisy, I was going to go with Lily on the next pet but havent aquired one yet.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HI THERE! i'm from oregon too  

beautiful horse!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Your girl looks like a chestnut version of mine with all that chrome!!  (pic in avatar)

Welcome to the forum and have fun


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Lily looks like a chestnut in the pic but she's actually a red dun,and all she has is the dorsal stripe as far as dun markings go! And yep a lot of chrome!


----------

